# female bettas and goldfish?



## rowansd (Feb 22, 2012)

Hi all, this is my first thread, I have always loved Bettas and have had males before, but it has been awhile. I recently got back into fishkeeping and have a 67 g tank set up with only 3 small fantail goldfish. Could I keep a sorority of bettas with them? I do keep it heated to 72.


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

Welcome back to the hobby and welcome to the forum. 

I'm sorry to say, but you cannot keep bettas and goldfish together. Goldfish will see the bettas as snacks when they get large enough which won't be very long as young goldies grow fast. If I put my bettas in with my goldfish I can guarantee I would be missing a fish in the morning. Bettas also need a minimum temp of 75F. But I highly congratulate you on keeping goldfish in the proper size tank. You have no clue how rare it is to see someone start with goldfish in the proper sized tank. 

If you want a betta, the best way would be to keep one in a 5 gal tank. Small enough to be out of the way but not too small to cycle.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

+1, and thank you so much for the way you keep your goldies. KoiMaiden is right, it is so nice to see. 

You would also run the risk of the girl bettas being nippy. Keeping them with long-finned fish is always a risk.


----------



## rowansd (Feb 22, 2012)

thanks for the info, I forgot how much fun fish were! We got a 20 g tank for my son for his birthday in Oct., and boom my addiction was back. So 20 g to 67 g in 3 months, my DH is a little worried lol. Maybe I can convince my son to put some females in our currently empty 20 g. And yes I know goldfish are usually crammed in little tanks, but I want them to be happy and have long lives. Not that I won't put a couple more in the big tank, I have my eye on a few different ones someone is breeding in Montreal, as it is not to far from me in New Brunswick.


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

This hobby is crazy addicting. I've got 4 tanks total right now and still want to add more. :lol:

The females in a 20 gal would be a great idea. I'd like to try that myself one day. You're going to have some large, long-lived, gorgeous goldies in that tank. Goldfish are some of my favorite fish, and it breaks my heart to see people mistreating them. But a story like yours is very heartwarming. I'd love to upgrade mine to a 75 gal, but all I have room (and money!) for is a 55 gal. We always love pictures here!! *hint hint*


----------

